# Shrimps and what algea they eat.



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Today I finally got Cherry Shrimp for the first time. I ordered 6 little Red Cherries for my 2.5 gallon tank. I do plan o breed these and put them in another tank when ready. But I wanted to know if RCS eat Hair Algae, And Black Bearded Algae?

My BBA is starting to get all over my tank. It is a iwagami and is coming out really nicely and I don't want it to be ruined.

Also I am now thinking of ordering 1 or 2 Small Amano Shrimp. Do these eat BBA and Hair Algea? 

Also I heard about this SAE and that they eat BBA, what does this stand for?

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

thief said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Today I finally got Cherry Shrimp for the first time. I ordered 6 little Red Cherries for my 2.5 gallon tank. I do plan o breed these and put them in another tank when ready. But I wanted to know if RCS eat Hair Algae, And Black Bearded Algae?
> 
> ...


IME the Amanos do a good job of cleaning up algae. 2-3 of them will do a nice job cleaning things up. They also don't interbreed with CRS (I have a tank with, both for ~1 yr and have not seen hybrids.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Amanos will eat more than cherries for sure, but cherries will breed and multiply to make up for their small size. I don't think they eat BBA... but I'm not 100% positive on that. They will eat most other algae types though  Hair algae included.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

Ammanos will do nice but why not mix them? I have Ammanos with cherries and they do great and the hair algae has gone way down. Also to get ammanos to breed you have to have brackish water I think.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

thief said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Today I finally got Cherry Shrimp for the first time. I ordered 6 little Red Cherries for my 2.5 gallon tank. I do plan o breed these and put them in another tank when ready. But I wanted to know if RCS eat Hair Algae, And Black Bearded Algae?
> 
> ...


1. They won't eat BBA, and I don't think they eat hair algae.

2. Amanos eat hair algae, but not BBA.

3. SAE is Siamese Algae Eater (they grow up to 6", keep that in mind), and BBA is Black Beard Algae.

I think Nerite Snails will eat BBA. Try finding some at LFS's, or order from planetinverts.com.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow thanks guys for all the help. 

I will see if I can get one of these guys at the pet store some where. Also Thanks tycoon for the suggestion. I will see about Ryan but isn't someone in his family sick and he got alot of bad credit from everyone? Is he now back to normal shape?

Also do any shrimp eat BBA that would go good with my Cherries.

I don't mind getting more shrimp as my ADA Rack will be for Plants and breeding shrimp.

I hope to buy CRS later on for one of my Mini M's then the rest will be Tigers and Maybe some blue tiger and more down the line.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

Shrimp will touch BBA only if they're out of hair algae or other food source(s). BBA is kind of their last resort thing. There have been reports of amanos eating BBA. I'm not sure about cherries, but they will most likely do the same as amanos.


----------

